# Roast Chicken



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Put Chicken in oven for a few hours at 165 degrees. Take out and eat the whole thing.

Had this today, best s**t out there. Boom.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm generally not a huge fan of chicken breast, bit boring... but I'd happily put a chicken in the oven and tuck into it with a fork. If you buy the seasoned roast-in-the-bag ones from Asda as well the skin is perfect, plus there's a nice little roll of stuffing in there.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Put Chicken in oven for a few hours at 165 degrees. Take out and eat the whole thing.
> 
> Had this today, best s**t out there. Boom.


 Breast or thighs?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Breast or thighs?


 Whole chicken mate. :thumbup1:


----------

